# 1 1/8 forks and headset



## chris667 (21 Apr 2009)

Hello

I have an old frame to build up.
It needs a 1 1/8 fork and headset. The ideal fork would be rigid, and should have a lot of steerer, as long as clearance for 26 x 2.1 tyres.
I also need a headset.
So, what have you got?


----------

